# 2.7T Wheels and Tires



## saloon42 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hope someone here can help me out to help another. I have a friend who has a '01 2.7T [completely stock] that asked me if 19x8.5 ET38 wheels would fit his car without any problems. I have very little knowledge regarding wheels/tires and knew a few of you here [derracuda] are quite the technician when it comes to this area. Also, what tires should he run with such wheels if he can use them? Thanks for helping me to help another, really appreciate it.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

they should fit just fine depending on what size tires he runs. i would guess max width would be like a 245/30/19 tire


----------



## saloon42 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Thanks, derracuda!









Hmm...he is having trouble finding 245/30/19 online. Is there another size?










_Modified by saloon42 at 10:02 AM 11/5/2007_


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (saloon42)*

I ran 19x8.5 et 42 with 235/35/19's no rubbing. Id say thats the best bet, theyre readily available. what kind of driving will he do primarily, I can recommend good brands/compounds etc.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: 2.7T Wheels and Tires (saloon42)*

Running a 235/35/19 with no issues.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

saloon, send me an email, i have four good 235/35/19 pirelli rosso's that came off my gallardo rims that i'm selling. no patches, almost brand new tread depth.
my email is [email protected]
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3497146


_Modified by derracuda at 10:33 AM 11/5/2007_


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*

235 45 18 with a bit of a problem when i slightly trurn my wheel to the right, does anyone know what that could be? it doesnt do it when i turn left or when i make a full right turn.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

have you checked to see where it's rubbing? look in the noisy wheel well for tales of tire rubbing


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_have you checked to see where it's rubbing? look in the noisy wheel well for tales of tire rubbing

i havnt had much time, but its really weird because its not a constant rub, its kind of a steady beat and it only appens if i turn the wheel 20-25 degrees.


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (an_a6)*

i run 235/35R19 no prob n im dropped


----------

